# Joey - 5 month old mini lop - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:1
Sex: male
Age(s): 5 months old.
Name(s): Joey.
Neutered: Yes
Reason for rehoming: Unwanted pet.
Will the group be split: Joey is neutered and needs a home where he can live with a spayed doe. We can assist with bonding if needed.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way that are happy to transport for you. We sometimes have various transport runs going so it doesn't hurt to ask.
Medical: He sadly had very severe E. Cuniculi when he arrived. It was so bad his head was completely tilted to one side. He has now been treated and sadly will be left with a slight head tilt.
Other: Possibly the cutest thing in existence <3 He is a very curious and friendly boy. Very tiny and sweet!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

:001_wub: awwwwwwwwwww hes soooooooooo cute!


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

Awwwww so cute, I hope he finds a good home soon. Who can say no to that little face.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww!! He's adorable!! His little feet look so sweet in the second pic - hope he finds a loving home soon!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

He is just gorgeous, reminds me of a rescue bunny we had years ago. Hope he finds a special home soon


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Joey started his new life in his new home today


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

thats excellent news! I would love a mini lop


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad to hear it :thumbup: Hope he'll be happy! How could anyone not want that cutesy little face


----------

